# When will the tickets go on sale?



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

As the title, when will the Waxstock tickets go on sale? 

Really want to get it booked. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I believe that during January over the next couple of weeks arrangements are being made for tickets/trade bookings so watch this space, will be available very soon.

Gaz


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

hope its not gonna be a huge shopping trip again, need some more hands on and things to see


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Any update on the tickets? Really gonna go this year! Is it better to go on sat?


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

I saw pricing on the Arena website. £10 on the door and £8 advance purchase


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks it says on the site 6th and 7th, are items cheaper there guys?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jason123 said:


> Thanks it says on the site 6th and 7th, are items cheaper there guys?


Some traders were, others weren't.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> hope its not gonna be a huge shopping trip again, need some more hands on and things to see


I found plenty of things to see. Demos left, right and center. Loads of bits to play with and like minded people to talk to without feeling like a weirdo. There's always going to be the shopping trip side of it but it didn't feel like that to me.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Has anyone managed to buy tickets yet? The link to buy doesn't work......

http://www.peterborougharena.com/events/waxstock-2012/


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't get it to work either


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Il be interested in this.Iv never been to a detailing show. Do you haveto do anything to get your car inside to show?Would be abit naff getting there just to find out you have to park away from the others in a random car park lol.Is it like a car show where you can get your car on "stand" if that makes sence lol.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Tickets can't be bought yet but we are working on it... www.waxstock.com will be where it all happens. The peterborough arena website has probably been more of a hindrance than a help to date, but again, we will liaise with them at some point to get it sorted and see if they can link through to our page for tickets.

MrT - the website will have a few pics from last year on it when it is finished. You can turn up in undetailed mucky cars and park on hardstanding a few yards from the entrance. If your car is detailed then you can either get it inside in advance (the Detailing World Showdown) or you can enter the Arrive and Shine competition on the day. This will be inside or outside depending on show format, but cars will be on display if entered.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Jason123 said:


> Any update on the tickets? Really gonna go this year! Is it better to go on sat?


its a one day event mate, sunday july 7th (see top of this section )


----------



## sajan (Jul 13, 2012)

No luck either !


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sajan said:


> No luck either !


as above, not on sale yet..


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> as above, not on sale yet..


Tickets will be going on Sale Tomorrow.

An post from our Waxstock Facebook page today:

tomorrow - new website, buy tickets, trade info and more. are you ready for Waxstock 2013 > Festival of Shine?


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Tickets??*

Anyone ordered tickets yet? They appear to be available on the Peterborough Arena website but it still shows a two day event. Should we order from the arena website or will there be alternative options?


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

It would seem that advance tickets including booking fee are the same price as paying on the door..is this correct?

Not that i mind, if last years Waxstock was anything to go by its worth every penny.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

holty301 said:


> Anyone ordered tickets yet? They appear to be available on the Peterborough Arena website but it still shows a two day event. Should we order from the arena website or will there be alternative options?


see post #16, its a one day event


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Day off booked hope to get some good deals!


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

ticket booked, looking forward to this show again. Great day last year and very well organised.....


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

2 tickets bought, missed it last year so really looking forward to it


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

How many people went last year? Pretty sure i'll be going this year, couldn't get the time off work last year.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Jord said:


> How many people went last year? Pretty sure i'll be going this year, couldn't get the time off work last year.


I read 1500 went last year


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Bought and looking forward to July!


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Really looking forward to this, should be a good day


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

As soon as the mrs gets the holiday from work I'm buying tickets! Do babies (<1 ) need a ticket?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Babies that are carried in slings or strapped into pushchairs get in free.

If they are walking by then they need a child's ticket.

A 10 month old may be walking by the time of Waxstock, for example.

By all means strap them into the pushchair for entry purposes, even if they can walk a little, if you are unduly worried about advance ticket purchase and their sudden ability to move about under their own steam :thumb:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Got tickets, Am a newbie to detailing car shows so am looking forward to Waxstock, Roll on the 7th July


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

So with my mental age of <2 if my missus carries me in i dont need ticket. Lol?????


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

You have to wear a nappy and dribble as well. That's in the small print.

If you make the effort, I'm sure you'll be rewarded with either free entry or a quick eviction from Peterborough by security


----------

